

Porn industry still firmly behind HD-DVD - daviday
http://www.dailytech.com/Pornographic%2BFilm%2BIndustry%2BStill%2BFirmly%2BBehind%2BHD%2BDVD/article10369.htm

======
mnemonicsloth
This meme is dumb. Look at the pattern from last time:

1\. New Technology

2\. Enables qualitatively different consumer behavior (Anonymous video rental
or mail-order > Creepy Theater).

3\. Creates a large market of early adopters

4\. Who embrace a particular technology, which goes on to mainstream success.

Nowadays, porn on video at home is the old, accepted behavior. Watching porn
doesn't force anyone to become an early adopter like it did with VHS -- porn
buyers can take a wait-and-see attitude just like everyone else. And then
tehre is teh pr0n on teh internets...

------
ivankirigin
"still firmly behind" - heh

~~~
paulsb
Aye, for about 2-3 minutes. Pop a few viagra pills and they will still be
behind for a long while to come.

------
manvsmachine
people still buy porn on discs?

~~~
paulsb
People still buy porn?

~~~
mattmaroon
A few for-pay sites are in the top 100 overall by traffic, so it would seem
they must.

